# shingle hog



## greg.connors (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone have any positive or negative reviews on the shingle hog stripping tool?


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

greg.connors said:


> Anyone have any positive or negative reviews on the shingle hog stripping tool?


I do have one . I very much like using it. Would not say it is faster then by hand , but at the end of the day I can walk away with out being sore , which is a big plus to me, being older. Is just a little learning curve , but not bad. You can pop nails pretty good with it and not be on your knees. It does not work good on to steep of a roof though, as long as you can walk it ,it works good. Would have to probably any thing over a 6/12 not goi ng to work very easy. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ReubenD (Sep 22, 2014)

Same thing as above- is convenient for shallow pitch roofs.


----------

